# carrier switches automatically



## fhjkalfhu (Oct 24, 2011)

When I flashed teamhacksung's ics (mesmerize) and also OMFGB 1.3.1 on my mesmerize the phone switches to verizon wireless. Any idea why, or how I can stop this from happening?


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

It's not actually on VZW, it's just what it's set to say. I posted a modded framework.apk in the ICS discussion thread that'll fix it for that rom.


----------



## fhjkalfhu (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry, I should've been more specific. After I install the roms and click on mobile networks in the wireless and networks settings, the phone looses its connectivity and goes into roaming. Then it starts to do random popups of the keyboard and vibrates. When I dial *228 I get the verizon wireless programming instead of uscc, or sometimes gives a busy tone. To fix it I have to repartition with DI14 and check EFS clear, but is there a way to get this to not do it at all?

It does this on the ICS rom, OMFGB, and JT's Vanilla GB...the only one that it doesn't do this on is cm 7.1.


----------



## fhjkalfhu (Oct 24, 2011)

Update: No roms will work on my phone. This didn't happen until I installed the teamhacksung ics port for the mesmerize, but why would that cause this problem?

When the phone is restored to stock ee19, eh09 and rooted eh09 the phone has service, but when I flash any rom to the phone it looses all connectivitiy.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

You would be advised to logcat this because that's the only thing that will explain the problem. Especially the radio portion..

You may be able to force roam back onto uscc with the right app but I'm not sure the app that would work best..

On a side note..on the alpha lulz build my last mez went into airplane mode after a day or two without actually being in airplane mode
And i was unable to do anything but efs clear back to the same build you mentioned after trying everything i could imagine..never had that problem since and hope to never have again...good luck and hopefully someone knows the app too force roam?
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

